# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث جديد لجهاز VISION CHALLENGE 1  MINI

## Fannan1

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحديث جديد لجهاز VISION CHALLENGE 1  MINI
   بتاريخ 12/01/2019
حمل من الرابط التالي*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله ينور عليك يا برنس*

----------

